# Buying stick insects



## Balkastalkman (Jun 4, 2010)

I have found that it is very hard to buy stick insects online, I can only pick them up at an expo. Anyone know where I can find these awesome bugs for sale online. Im going to put up a WTB on the classifieds. But in terms of online dealers where can i get them.


----------



## What (Jun 4, 2010)

It is illegal to keep exotic phasmids in the USA. The plant pest act prohibits anyone without permits from keeping them and permits are not issued to individuals.

It is also worth noting the USDA/APHIS have been known to read AB... sooo... yeah.


----------



## Acro (Jun 28, 2010)

Find out what sticks are native to your area and set up a cage for them.  Natives are really cool too.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jun 28, 2010)

Carausius morosus (the Indian stick-insect) is best avoided, however there are a small handful of other species that have been in the country for a couple decades with no history of establishment here. It would be unwise to breed any of these species and send them through the mail, or to then offer them for sale (online, etc.). It would be more unwise to import ova, etc. as many people do, shortly before they hear a knock at their front door from uniformed officers. As "What" so frequently points out, and rightly so, this insect group is entirely regulated.

However, it is worth considering, perhaps, the old adage of "the letter of the law vs. the spirit of the law".

Like everything else in life, you should feel good about your own actions and move with a clean conscience. If warning people against quietly keeping stick-insect species that have safely been in the country for 30 years really makes you feel GREAT...by all means, be my guest!

Certainly, we can't have unstudied species coming into our beautiful country, unchecked for hitchhiking microorganisms or with even the slightest disregard to our significant agricultural industry. 

But educate yourself on the spirit of the law and preach on this basis, please.

A few things that DO rub my conscience the wrong way...

So many people collect or sell WC Hadrurus arizonensis at dirt cheap prices. I feel spirit supercedes legality on this one. This beautiful, native animal has low reproductive rates and takes years to mature.

So many ship B. lateralis roaches across the country as feeders. I've witnessed their proliferation in the wilds of Arizona, undoubtedly displacing native species, while proving favorable to others and just generally upsetting the ecological balance.


----------



## What (Jun 28, 2010)

Before I take the time to type up a response, but, is that post directed at me?


----------



## Travis K (Jun 28, 2010)

What said:


> Before I take the time to type up a response, but, is that post directed at me?


Sure does sound like it Mr. Killjoy.


----------



## ftorres (Jun 28, 2010)

HEllo,
Kev I don't think is for you.


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 28, 2010)

What everyone else said. I was looking around for them at one point in time myself but my eye immediately went to a Google search result stating they were illegal in the US. I read more about the 'Why?' and got pretty disappointed but after seeing the bugs in action on plants, I can see why.. 

 I think tiger beetles are regulated, too right? :?


----------

